# NYU Tisch Creative Essay Requirement



## Tarkovsky (May 20, 2006)

For those admitted to the film program as Undergraduates at Tisch, it would be helpful if any of you are willing to share information regarding your creative essay required of all applicants to the department (the creative essay is the 4-page written piece that accompanies the artistic submission for the film and television portfolio).

Would anyone care to share their creative essay with the StudentFilms community?

Thank you.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (May 20, 2006)

Mine was a dramatic first-person account of the time police burst into the room I was filming in, at a library, because we had fake guns and one of the staff people didn't like us. It wasn't written real well (I could do far better, but I was running out of time) - but apparently it was good enough.


----------



## Mark Denega (May 20, 2006)

Mine was a first person comedic account of the food fight I was a part of in 10th grade.


----------



## jammaica (Jan 13, 2007)

how long was everyone's essay? I think mine is only around 2.5


----------



## DrMagnificent (Jan 13, 2007)

I haven't heard back from them yet. I just sent my stuff in on Friday. Mine was about meeting a strange man at Wawa who ended up forcing me to drive him to a laundromat in a town off of the Jersey Turnpike to meet a friend. The cops surrounded the place because it turns out he was wanted for insurance fraud.


----------

